# Titan 440 For Elastomeric



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey guys, quick question. Have any one you guys sprayed elastomeric with your Titan 440? I’m specifically talking about Dunn Edwards Enduralastic 5 or 10. Any help of thinning/tip sizes would be appreciated as well. Thanks:smile:


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I've watched guys try to spray firestop with a 440. It doest atomize at all. It came out in globs and streams, got all over the freshly painted walls I did. 

You'll probably need something with much more power. And a large tip... Probably 021 or 023.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

The pump isn't big enough. You might be able to shoot it, but you could be doing lots of harm to your pump. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Need a pump that can do 1GPM otherwise you risk blowing out your packings. Graco 695 MINIMUM.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks guys. I’ll take all those into consideration. Very helpful


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You can do .021 on a 440i, but at 100' of line it gets iffy and the pump can't keep up. 50' you can do it pretty good. It's not the ideal pump, maybe try to rent a bigger one. SW usually rents a graco 695 and you would be good to go.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> You can do .021 on a 440i, but at 100' of line it gets iffy and the pump can't keep up. 50' you can do it pretty good. It's not the ideal pump, maybe try to rent a bigger one. SW usually rents a graco 695 and you would be good to go.


I wouldn't even do that with latex, let alone heavier coatings.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> I wouldn't even do that with latex, let alone heavier coatings.



Ive seen people do it I also make a decent amount of money repairing pumps :devil3:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> I wouldn't even do that with latex, let alone heavier coatings.



Do what?? Spray normal latex paint. Dang dude what do you think this pump is made for?? No real input, just guesses!!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I use the biggest tip I can get for elasto. 625 at least.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Masterwork said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't even do that with latex, let alone heavier coatings.
> ...


If Titan advertises a 021 tip max for the 440, you can bet there's fine print that says "only for this and that coatings". I bet regular latex wall paint, with a 021 tip, would push the machine past the limits.

I have two Titan 840s, which are 1gpm pumps, and there are times when I struggle with dryfall, a 100foot line and a 417 tip. Titan advertises you can use two guns on these pumps, which I think is bull****.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

One time is not gonna hurt it.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

canopainting said:


> One time is not gonna hurt it.


TALKING about stripping paint? -or painting using Sh-W or Brheren PAINTS.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

canopainting said:


> One time is not gonna hurt it.


 won't hurt the pump, no, but if you're trying to get a good quality finish, good luck.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive sprayed Elastomeric with a 395 in Tucson on beat up siding with no problem. Looked fine.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> If Titan advertises a 021 tip max for the 440, you can bet there's fine print that says "only for this and that coatings". I bet regular latex wall paint, with a 021 tip, would push the machine past the limits.
> 
> I have two Titan 840s, which are 1gpm pumps, and there are times when I struggle with dryfall, a 100foot line and a 417 tip. Titan advertises you can use two guns on these pumps, which I think is bull****.



why would you spray latex with a 021?? Waste much.
I just sprayed a whole house ceiling with superpaint flat, 514 tip, 440i, came out perfect. You don't need to use huge tips with latex. Spec on Conflex XL smooth, SW's best elastomeric calls for .021!! So why the grief here? I call BS on your claim above, you probably need to take your pump to monkeynuts!!


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> why would you spray latex with a 021?? Waste much.
> I just sprayed a whole house ceiling with superpaint flat, 514 tip,* 440i*, came out perfect. You don't need to use huge tips with latex. Spec on Conflex XL smooth, SW's best elastomeric calls for .021!! So why the grief here? I call BS on your claim above, you probably need to take your pump to monkeynuts!!


I have two painter friends who have Titans, one has 440 and the other 440i.
They do tons of work with them on med to high end homes and I never heard them complaining about their gears.
Only praises how good they are and easy to work with.

.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Masterwork said:
> 
> 
> > If Titan advertises a 021 tip max for the 440, you can bet there's fine print that says "only for this and that coatings". I bet regular latex wall paint, with a 021 tip, would push the machine past the limits.
> ...


You're missing my point, entirely. You said that the pump could handle a 021 tip, which is the max size Titan recommends. I'm telling you that it can only handle that big of a tip with lightweight coatings, and that even latex would give you issues. We're talking about the capabilities of a pump, not what you actually use when you're working.


This firestop, which is what most guys seem to use, actually recommends a Titan 640 minimum, but say a 1140 is ideal. https://www.hilti.ca/c/CLS_FIRESTOP_PROTECTION_7131/CLS_FIRESTOP_SEALANTS_SPRAYS_7131/r4775


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> You're missing my point, entirely. You said that the pump could handle a 021 tip, which is the max size Titan recommends. I'm telling you that it can only handle that big of a tip with lightweight coatings, and that even latex would give you issues. We're talking about the capabilities of a pump, not what you actually use when you're working.
> 
> 
> This firestop, which is what most guys seem to use, actually recommends a Titan 640 minimum, but say a 1140 is ideal. https://www.hilti.ca/c/CLS_FIRESTOP_PROTECTION_7131/CLS_FIRESTOP_SEALANTS_SPRAYS_7131/r4775



Sorry, I'm not missing your point!! You had no point other than what you saw someone spraying this firestop product which has no relevance to what the OP wanted help with in elastomeric coatings. I gave a real response based on my own knowledge and usage of said pump and material.
You responses on most post sounds like you are a troll. ie. you have glitter on your ceiling when the OP asked about glitter paint, and obvious faux type product.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> You responses on most post sounds like you are a troll. ie. you have glitter on your ceiling when the OP asked about glitter paint, and obvious faux type product.


You've never heard of a glitter gun? Her post wasn't about glitter paint. She just said glitter on the walls. Go troll someone else 🙂


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

440's/440i's are fantastic affordable little machines that will pay for themselves 100x over. I love them for what they're meant for...which is to run 50(preferred)-100(tops) feet of 3/8 with a 517 tip. They'll do it all day, every day for years with really good maintenance and an occasional repack. They aren't made for heavy viscosity coatings, big tips, or long hose, or spraying too far vertical. Use them for what they can handle and they're the best deal on the market. Abuse them, and it's not the pumps fault when it fails you. If we're spraying elastomeric it's coming through a 1595 or a GH230.


----------



## Ahithophel (Mar 22, 2021)

I sprayed elastomeric caulking “ecoseal” (similar to firestop) with my Tritech t-9 which is a bit more powerful than a Graco 695. It would do it with a 50’ 3/8 hose but if production was your goal then a bigger pump is indicated.


----------

